# Fragen zum Beef Cake ;)



## Serpentinebiker (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute, 
Ich möchte mir fürs kommende Jahr ein Freerider anschaffen. Meine Einsatzgebiete werden Bikeparks und Hometrails sein, d.h. ich muss auch ab und zu mit dem Radl hochtrampeln können. Bei meiner Suche bin ich aufs Rose Beefcake gestoßen, welches diesen Einsatzzwecken am ehesten gerecht werden könnte. Preislich stehe ich zwischen Beef Cake Fr 2 und 4, meine Fragen sind :

-Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom 2er auf den 4er? 
( ist ein Unterschied der Stabilität beispielsweise bei den Laufrädern von Bedeutung?)

-Hat das Beef Cake fr2 eigentlich eine Domain RC oder nur die R? (bei der Konfiguration wird eine R angegeben, im Shop dagegen eine RC)

- Kann ich mit beiden Rädern auch mal härtere Downhills wie Wildbad mit ruhigem Gewissen fahren?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen



Links für beide Räder:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-beef-cake-fr-2-524664/aid:524666


http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-beef-cake-fr-4-524499/aid:524514


----------



## -MIK- (30. Dezember 2011)

Wie bist Du denn fahrtechnisch im Bikepark drauf? Nimmst Du jeden Drop und auch die kranken Dinger mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serpentinebiker (30. Dezember 2011)

also fürs erste nich, aber irgendwann wird das vll. der Fall sein


----------



## Serpentinebiker (30. Dezember 2011)

Ach und was meinst du mit harten Sachen, meinst du z.B. den IXS- Drop oder sowas? Wenn ja, dann werd ich mich langsam an die härteren Sachen rantasten, aber ich denke, dass irgendwann noch stabilere Parts rankommen, aber ich weis es noch nich genau, vor allem welches Modell ich nehmen sollte...


----------



## Bluebear (1. Januar 2012)

@all 

Hi kann kann ich in mein beef cake Fr2 eine Rock Shox boxxer einbauen ohne das ich die geo versaue oder die belastbarkeit des rahmen an die grenze treibe?? (das geht bei den bomben Rahmen eh nicht  

mfg Marvin


----------



## -MIK- (1. Januar 2012)

Wie oft willst das denn noch posten? 

Ich denke das es keine gute Idee ist, allein weil der Lenkwinkel zu steil ist.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (2. Januar 2012)

Sorry wenn ich nerve, aber kann mir einer von euch meine ursprüglichen Frage beantworten? Wär echt nice, 
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## -MIK- (2. Januar 2012)

Also, ich denke mit den Kisten kannst Du es ordentlich krachen lassen, bist aber noch so variabel, dass Du auf den heimischen Trails fahren kannst. Unterm Strich dürfte das Deine persönliche Eier legende Wollmilchsau sein.

Von der Ausstattung her darf es ruhig das 4er sein, wenn noch ein paar Taler über sind sogar das 6HS.

Unterm Strich reitest Du aber mit beiden gut.


----------



## Bluebear (2. Januar 2012)

ja ok  das nexte wenn ich ne Frage hab nutz ich die Suchfunktion.ist eh nicht mehr intresant mit der boxxer  

sory


----------



## Serpentinebiker (2. Januar 2012)

ok, danke  wahrscheinlich wirds dann ein 2er mit RC- domain, ich denke das lohnt sich


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Januar 2012)

Ach komm MIK, bei 65.5 kann man ruhig eine Gabel nehmen, die ein wenig höher baut. Es besteht eh bezüglich der Einbauhöhe kein großer Unterschied zwischen Boxxer und Domain SC. Ein Beef Cake DH wäre aber doch die bessere Wahl gewesen, wenn man bereits nach so kurzer Zeit derart gravierende Eingriffe vornehmen möchte .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluebear (3. Februar 2012)

Hi 
kann ich bei meinem Beef Cake Fr2 ein Schimano Saint Schaltwerk dranbauen weil da gibts ja das GS also mittlerer Käfig und SS Kurzer Käfig was haben diese Zahlen zu bedeuten 31/37 und 17/23  

Gruß Marvin


----------



## sebi321 (7. Februar 2012)

Find ich auch will mir evtl auch das Rose bk fr2 Holm mit der Domain rc aber mir evtl später ne Rock shox Totem reinbaten


----------



## Serpentinebiker (8. Februar 2012)

Versteh ich jetzt  nicht ganz. Was hat jetzt ne federgabel mitm schaltwerk zu tun? Und wo is die Frage zur Federgabel?Willst du wissen, ob man die einbauen kann oder was? Und klar kannste n saint-Schaltwerk einbauen.


----------



## Bluebear (10. Februar 2012)

ok danke für die Antwort


----------



## Serpentinebiker (29. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,
Ich hab mir vor einer Woche ein BC bestellt  Habt ihr bereits Erfahrungen gemacht, bezüglich Uphill- und Downhillfähigkeiten? Manche sagen, dass es sich durch das relativ geringe Gewicht  unruhig im Downhill verhalten soll, könnt ihr das bestätigen oder fährts sich schön? Ich hoff mal letzteres 
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Februar 2012)

Ein niedriges Systemgewicht wirkt sich immer so aus, egal um welches Rad es sich handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hib (29. Februar 2012)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Ich hab mir vor einer Woche ein BC bestellt  Habt ihr bereits Erfahrungen gemacht, bezüglich Uphill- und Downhillfähigkeiten? Manche sagen, dass es sich durch das relativ geringe Gewicht  unruhig im Downhill verhalten soll, könnt ihr das bestätigen oder fährts sich schön? Ich hoff mal letzteres
> LG Serpentinebiker



Von welchem Beef Cake redest du denn? 

Das Dh ist gaaaaanz anders als das FR SL....


----------



## Serpentinebiker (29. Februar 2012)

Ich rede vom Beef Cake Fr2 mit anderen Laufrädern und Federgabel. Und ich weis auch, dass sich geringeres Gewicht negativ im Downhill auswirkt, trotzdem möchte ich gerne Erfahrungsberichte hören. Ich werde es in spätestens 4 Wochen selbst sagen können, aber ich fände es gut, wenn ihr mir eure persönlichen Eindrücke mitteilt, falls ihr überhaupt welche zum BC habt 
LG SErpentinebiker


----------



## hib (29. Februar 2012)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> Ich rede vom Beef Cake Fr2 mit anderen Laufrädern und Federgabel. Und ich weis auch, dass sich geringeres Gewicht negativ im Downhill auswirkt, trotzdem möchte ich gerne Erfahrungsberichte hören. Ich werde es in spätestens 4 Wochen selbst sagen können, aber ich fände es gut, wenn ihr mir eure persönlichen Eindrücke mitteilt, falls ihr überhaupt welche zum BC habt
> LG SErpentinebiker




Das geringeres Gewicht sich negativ im Donwhill auswirkt ist ja der totale Blödsinn von wem hast du das

Im Gegenteil durch z.b. leichtere Laufräder ist das Rad sehr viel agiler!!!!

Ich bin das 2010 und 2011 BC gefahren, nur auf Downhill getrimmt ( FOX 40, Rennradkassette etc.) und habe es immer versucht leicher zu machen (im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten) am Ende sind dann glaube ich 16,5kg draus geworden (voher 19) und den Unterschied merkt man deutlich man kann das Rad in z.b. in der Luft viel leichter und präziser manövrieren! 

Also das mit deinem schwer= negativ für den DH solltest du dir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Februar 2012)

Das ist KEIN Blödsinn, aber das bemerken leichtere Fahrer eher als schwere (-> insg. niedriges Systemgewicht).


----------



## hib (29. Februar 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das ist KEIN Blödsinn, aber das bemerken leichtere Fahrer eher als schwere (-> insg. niedriges Systemgewicht).



Aha Leichtere Fahrer? Also ich bringe mit voller Dh montur 65 kg auf die Waage und das ist eigendlich sehr wenig. was meinst du mit "insg. niedriges Systemgewicht"


----------



## Serpentinebiker (29. Februar 2012)

Ich werde mit Montur so ca. 70 Kg wiegen, recht leicht, hoff die Standardfedern im Van und in der Domain passen...
Geringes Gewicht=schlechtere, "holprigere" und unruhigere Downhillperformance, so wurde es mir schon desöfteren gesagt. Es muss ja nicht zwangsläufig stimmen, wär auch nicht allzu schlimm. Aber es ist klar, dass man mit geringem Gewicht agiler  und nicht ganz so schwerfällig bei Sprüngen ist, außerdem sollte ich auch noch halbwegs den Berg hochfahren können. Ich denke, da ist das Gewicht vom Beef Cake schon ganz passend, ich müsste auf ca. 16 kg ohne pedale kommen.
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. März 2012)

Systemgewicht = Snobausdruck für Gesamtgewicht. Der Rest ist Physik, Stichwort Trägheit der Masse, in diesem Falle die der gefederten Masse. Die Physik kannst du nicht wegreden oder -fühlen.


----------



## hib (1. März 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Systemgewicht = Snobausdruck für Gesamtgewicht. Der Rest ist Physik, Stichwort Trägheit der Masse, in diesem Falle die der gefederten Masse. Die Physik kannst du nicht wegreden oder -fühlen.



Okay dann lass ich euch mal darüber philosophieren. Ich bin da immer noch anderer Meinung.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (1. März 2012)

Ich werde es ja bald bekommen und dann kann ich mir eine Meinung bezüglich Downhillfähigkeit zu geringem Gewicht bilden 

Heute hab ich übrigens von Rose ne Mail bekommen, dass das Rad in den nächsten 5-10 Tagen montiert wird und dann direkt raus geht... Könnt ihr dazu was sagen, dauerte es bei euch länger oder ist diese Angabe realistisch?

Ursprünglich sollte es übrigens erst am 21. 3. ausgeliefert werden.
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## sportzigarette (1. März 2012)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> Heute hab ich übrigens von Rose ne Mail bekommen, dass das Rad in den nächsten 5-10 Tagen montiert wird und dann direkt raus geht... Könnt ihr dazu was sagen, dauerte es bei euch länger oder ist diese Angabe realistisch?



Bei mir hat die Angabe gepasst, exakt sechs Tage (inkl. Wochenende) nach der Mail wurde das Rad verschickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (2. März 2012)

Musst aber auch bedenken je Schwerer das System ist desto länger ist der Bremsweg


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. März 2012)

Im Falle des Zweirades ist es, zumindest in Extremfällen wie Notbremsungen, nicht so relevant. Mehr als 7m/s^2 (oder etwas um den Dreh, es gibt hier einen Thread darüber) sind eh nicht drin, weil vorher das HR abhebt oder der Grip verlorengeht . Und ich denke nicht, dass sich 3 odef 4kg am Rad derart beim Bremsen bemerkbar machen, da spielt die Wampe des Fahrers eine größere Rolle.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (8. März 2012)

Yeaaaaaaah, mein Rad wurde abgeschickt  Hoffe, dass es Samstag ankommt, werde dann direkt Bilder hochladen. Doof ist nur, dass ich die nächsten 6 (!!!) Wochen kein Fahrrad fahren darf.... Naja, dann stehts halt 6 Wochen in meinem Zimmer und wartet darauf, dass ich mit ihm fahren kann  Der Tag wird wird legendär 
LG Serpentinebiker


----------

